# Anybody from The orlando Area?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I am looking at some land down in Astatula Fla. - its about 30 minutes west of orlando, - its on a water canbal between Lake Apopka and lake beauclair.

Im not from down there and never been there, I was curious about the area. Ive heard good fishing, but i was wondering if theres anything good bad about the place... Like Bugs/floods/tornados -out of the ordinary 


if anybody konws the area id appreciate any input

thanks

sj


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I know Disney's not to far off:furious: But all kidding aside when i have been there it seem nice the only thing i can think of is Hurricane's but we dell with them down here to but thats expected when you live close to the ocean.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

LOLL LOLL LOLL LOLL LOLL 
Good one Jody...

PS--Chief-I sent you a PM


----------



## Chuck Tintera (Mar 23, 2004)

*Central Florida land*

We have a small piece of land further west, south of Invereness. In general I would say you hit it right - bugs and flooding.

They go hand in hand - a lot of land in Fl is/has been drained and while it looks good it might have (after you've built) a bug &/or termite problem. The solution is to make sure you get the high lot/acreage, whatever, and then fill your house pad as high as is pratical.

cvt


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chuck, let be be the first to welcome you to Tractor Forum! Great to have another new member! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think that moist soil in the southern states means termite heaven! I am not sure how far inland hurricanes are a real threat. We have some friends in that area around Orlando and a lot of the new construction is cement block. So the termite problem would be a lot less. Along a canal you could have problems with snakes and maybe even the occasional gator!

I think the area is growing a lot right now and land prices are only going up! It is a nice area, I hate all the tolls around Orlando. They are a real pain!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks guys.. i ended up getting land in leesburg on a canal... 


link to other tractor forum thread


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chuck, Welcome ---- What type of photography do you specialize in? I am a very avid shutterbug myself. I use the D1x, S2 models for my Nikon setups. I mostly do nature and action sports for local/national media and stock photogs. 

Welcome to TF.COM ---- Good to have you here!



Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Chuck glad to have you aboard:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

